

Ask HN:Google adsense - onetoomany

Approxmately,  How much uniques / page views required to make $1000 per month on google adwords?
======
petercooper
It varies too much by topic, site type, and where your visitors are coming
from. I was once regularly making $1000 per ~10,000 pageviews on a certain
type of site. At the same time, I was making $800 per month on another site
doing ~200k pageviews.

Sadly I only make about $150 a month in all now, but I filled my boots and
sold some of the sites.

~~~
onetoomany
Thanks for sharing the numbers.I have currently around 9,630 page views/
month. Not running any ads yet.

